# Wood Identification please...



## jerppyjerp (May 23, 2013)

Hey everyone...New to this site and like what I'm seeing. I do however need some help. I have a local wood vender who offered to deliver some bbq smoking and fire pit wood to my house. But he delivered while I was not home and I have no clue as to which is what. I'm used to opening bags of "wood chunks" from the store and they are clearly marked. Thanks for the info...


----------



## jerppyjerp (May 23, 2013)

And How do you add a pic without it having to be downloaded?


----------



## ldrus (May 23, 2013)

Photos 1 &2 look like oak, 3 & 4 look like maple


----------



## jerppyjerp (May 23, 2013)

lkrus said:


> Photos 1 &2 look like oak, 3 & 4 look like maple


I've heard of oak smoking. But not maple. Are these of any use in the smoker or should I stay away from them?


----------



## cliffcarter (May 23, 2013)

jerppyjerp said:


> And How do you add a pic without it having to be downloaded?


In the reply box across the top to the right is an icon that looks like a piece of film, that is to post video, just to the left of that is the icon to post pictures. You can post directly from your computer by pressing the "browse" button.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 23, 2013)

You need to post your location, please, and did this purveyor of BBQ wood say what wood he was bringing to you?

BTW maple is a fine BBQ wood, I use it all the time, however I hesitate to call any of the wood pictured maple. I will say that what ever it is , it is well seasoned.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 23, 2013)

Not sure about the first 3. The fourth one could be a fruit wood.  Try a small piece of each, one at a time, in a small fire and find out what it smells like.

   Mike


----------



## woodcutter (May 23, 2013)

I'm good at recognizing wood in person but this the second time I can't tell for sure from pictures.


----------



## fwismoker (May 23, 2013)

Maple is fantastic...i used it for a turkey and it was DELICIOUS.  I'm using some maple for some ribs this weekend with some hickory.


----------



## jerppyjerp (May 24, 2013)

Im located in SoCal San Gabriel Valley. The wood came from a a friend of a friend that has a "wood" company in palmdale. I was told pic 1 was firewood and all the rest is oak. Seems a bit different to be Oak...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2013)

jerp, morning and welcome to the forum.....   

Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------

